# I just can't read too many of these.



## grooveman (Jun 4, 2008)

Does anyone else get choked up and teary eyed just reading these posts? I actually had to stop reading after a couple because it tears my heart out to even think about the day when I have to deal with this again. 
To everyone that has recently lost a pet all I can say is I am very sorry for your loss. Think about the happy times and how your little buddy enriched your life while he/she was here.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I know there have been some real sad stories on the 'Rainbow Bridge' section. Im the same as you i get very touched and upset.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I cant read it. Wouldnt get past first line before i was blubbing .So many heartbreaking stories


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I am just the same, I usally read one and end up almost in tears so I don't read anymore! always just one at a time.

They r so sad cos we all know how it feels and it reminds us of the loved ones we have lost and because u really feel other peoples sadness in the posts.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

same here not been on there, wouldnt get passed the first line


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

grooveman said:


> Does anyone else get choked up and teary eyed just reading these posts? I actually had to stop reading after a couple because it tears my heart out to even think about the day when I have to deal with this again.
> To everyone that has recently lost a pet all I can say is I am very sorry for your loss. Think about the happy times and how your little buddy enriched your life while he/she was here.


I cry over RSPCA adverts.... I burst into tears when reading these posts, it seems more personal and like you said, it makes you think about past animals that you miss. And all that bond and love just taken away. And makes you worry when your furry friends will have to leave you, and how much hurt that is going to be repeated. So I enjoy every minute, when they wake me up, nibble my fingers and run on their squeaky wheels.... Knowing that one day they might not do it anymore... oh man now I'm getting teary eyed >.<


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I have stopped reading these as they make me cry too much


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

I always end up with tears falling on to key board when i read the posts  
However it helps to talk to other pet owners; as pepole who never had a pet just don't understand how we feel.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

grooveman said:


> Does anyone else get choked up and teary eyed just reading these posts? I actually had to stop reading after a couple because it tears my heart out to even think about the day when I have to deal with this again.
> To everyone that has recently lost a pet all I can say is I am very sorry for your loss. Think about the happy times and how your little buddy enriched your life while he/she was here.


It upsets me every time I look at this section and I check it out daily mainly because I lost my cat Jasper just over a month ago.

As I am still raw I find it easier to relate to forum members who have recently lost their pets.

Sue


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

i find it helps knowing that other people understand what it means to lose a loved pet......i'm still very raw too after losing my dog Jakey 6 weeks ago


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

I havent read them all either - too upsetting. I will one day reply to them all as they deserve it but one at a time for me


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Breaks my heart and am afraid i just added a poem on there as i lost my GSD who was my princess 9 days ago to severe Hip Dysplasia and i am heartbroken she was only 2yr old and 3mth old , my laptop keyboard is soaked with tears


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

Same here and it plays on my mind sometimes too. I lost my teddy 4 weeks on Thursday and it hurts still. I try not to come on this area as it diggs it all up again for me. X


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

I try to give this section the same attention that I give the other sections, as much as it can be a gut wretcher  
People have taken the time to put their stories up and I know it's hard to type ( I just did one ) so if anything they can sometimes deserve more attention than normal posts.
I do feel a bit better for putting it out there without trying to say it to someone with my big snottery face and blurred panda eyes :001_rolleyes:


----------



## jodwhod (Oct 10, 2012)

I would&#39;ve been a better place than this. But again, life doesn&#39;t come with instructions. You gotta go with the flow, roll...best. That&#39;


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

I think we should all try to read this thread and try to help each other.
We all cry because our hearts are broken and there is nothing we can do to change that, our loyal friends are gone and no matter how hard we wish they were here with us it is not gonna happen.
The only thing it brings a smile to my face is the thought of the day when I will be with my beautiful boys, the love of my life again and then I will know for sure, - nothing will keep us apart-
But until then, RIP my darlings Thor and Rex.
With a broken heart, your mummy


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

I try to make myself read some as I know one day it will happen to us but I hardly get through the first line without leaking eyes!


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

At first when I joined the forum I must admit, I didn't read very many posts because it was really upsetting but after the support from people who I've never met or spoken to before I've realised it really does help to talk it out.
I posted mainly because I was totally guilt ridden that my big baby Tia was being PTS and I was going home to two wee babies. I wanted to know how other's dealt with losing a much loved pet but still having to stay strong for the others.
The replies I received were overwelming .. People were breaking their hearts to post about their own experiences and sending much loves. 
I make a point of reading them now and try my best to post a little message ( so far I haven't managed to, Tia being gone is still a bit raw )


----------

